# [5e][DMsGuild] Storm King's Barrows: Tombs and Crypts of the North



## Rachenputzer (Jul 16, 2018)

*Check it out here: http://www.dmsguild.com/product/247362/Storm-Kings-Barrows-Tombs-and-Crypts-of-the-North

___

Storm King's Barrows - Tombs and Crypts of the North

Ten unexplored dungeons in the north of the Sword Coast and a party of eager adventurers is the recipe for an exciting evening. Delve into abandoned chapels, beleaguered mines, haunted barrows and demon-infested crypts. Put an end to evil machinations, unearth ancient treasures, or perish by the hands of your enemies. 

The Dungeons:


Breve Heeros Onli! by George Sager: Mount Black. A mountain filled with a myriad of creatures’ lairs, a crippled dragon that wants to control it once again, and a friendly kobold who can guide you to glory - for a price. 

Geschmalig’s Tomb by Christian Eichhorn: Descend into the depths of a tomb which has remained undisturbed for decades. However, a few weeks ago, the gears of war started turning, grinding the northern folk to dust. An undead host marches, leaving a trail of destruction in its wake. A decisive strike to cut off the snake’s head might save thousands of lives! 

Grotto of the Death Giant by Eddie Gioffre: In the foothills of the Sword Mountains lies the prison tomb of a long-forgotten giant deity. What does it have to do with recent caravan raids along the trade route between Waterdeep and Neverwinter? One group of daring explorers just might find out. 

Saving Barbadoo's Mine by Matt Butler: Explore a mysterious and deadly mine filled with a brand new magical substance called brightsteel. Do you have what it takes to save a wealthy cloud giant from his deadly fire giant rival and earn his favor? 

Stone Giant's Lost Rock by Micah Watt: A crafty xorn stole from the giants and dwarves alike. Their most precious relics are hidden away in its lair, waiting to be recovered by a band of fearless adventurers. However, the xorn was a mere pawn in the machinations of a ruthless woman... 

The Barovian Book Of The Dead by Andrew Dempz: Claustrophobic terror awaits as the dead rise from the earth, trapping the adventurers in the Last Standing Chapel! 

The Great Worm Caverns by Christopher Walz: The heroes uncover the secrets of an Uthgardt tribe while contending with dark magic and draconic forces in this action-packed dungeon crawl. 

The Tomb of Mild Discomfort by Jason Bakos: Centuries ago, two powerful wizards clashed. Emerging victorious, Acererak the Eternal built a tomb for his fallen opponent, Queen Azaria the Arcane. Now, years later, you dare disturb the peace of her resting place, only to find that the traps are not as much deadly as they are mildly discomforting. 

The Vault of the Undying by David Flor: Recent tremors of unknown origin have shaken the area just south of Raven Rock, revealing a long-forsaken crypt that has been buried underneath the snow and ice for nearly a century. Many have tried to enter the crypt, looking for fame and fortune, but all have been sent fleeing due to some unknown terror beneath the surface. If there are riches to be had within the crypt, no one has seen them. 

Yancazi's Crypt by Darren Parmenter: The place commonly known as ‘The Warlocks Crypt’ is the final resting place of the warlock, Orfeon Yancazi, a worshipper of Demogorgon until he overthrew his master. At least, that's how history tells it. In truth, Orfeon Yancazi failed to destroy Demogorgon and was thus punished, his form being transformed into the likeness of his patron and his mind just as twisted. He became imprisoned within his crypt by those he once called friends.






















The product also includes this fine map as a player handout: 






___
**Check it out here: http://www.dmsguild.com/product/247362/Storm-Kings-Barrows-Tombs-and-Crypts-of-the-North*


----------



## Rachenputzer (Jul 18, 2018)

PS: You can pick up a free preview copy here: http://www.dmsguild.com/product/247532/Storm-Kings-Barrows-Preview-Copy


----------

